# Coffee of the year.



## CCMAN (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi

I love the Ethiopian Hara this year. We did some cupping to choose suitable coffees for our tasting club and that coffee stood out from the others. Not at all conventional. I suspect some people would be put off by it's wacky taste, however customers have been very happy with it. Have you tried it? What do you think?

Cheers

CCMan


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Were these from any particular roasters or where the beans purchased green and home roasted?


----------



## CCMAN (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi

We have it roasted to our requirements and sell it at http://www.coffeecavern.co.uk . We initially had it as part of our coffee tasting club (postal service - 4 coffees a month) and we found it very popular so we added it to our shop.

We use various roasters and coffee cup to see which is best for us. We sometime ask for ajustments however but this is rare as the roasters we use are what I would call artisan microroasters and they know their art.

Anyway, so far the Harar has been my favourite although we have had some fantastic coffees.

Do you roast your own most of the time? If so which machine do you use?

Kind regards

Eric


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Hararr. I haven't drunk it for a very long time. However from what I can remember. It tastes overwhelmingly like blueberries.

It's been a long while, but it is truly delicious!


----------



## khaela_2009 (Jun 22, 2009)

i have also tried this coffee and i really love the taste! i can say that it more delicious than those coffee that i tasted before. one thing more is the smell of it, once you smell it you knew that it tastes really good!


----------

